# Sketchup and cnc



## tsb (19 Aug 2018)

Does anyone know how to save a file, in the free version of sketchup, into a "svg" format. I'm very very new to sketchup and I've found out the pro version saves to this format and there are extensions available for the free version, that say they will save the file as a svg, but I can't get them to work.


----------



## xy mosian (21 Aug 2018)

Hi tsb,
I was looking forward to seeing solutions. However a with a little digging I found that if you 'export' your sketchup work to 2D graphic, any format although I prefer .tif. That file can then be accessed with Inkscape, which is a free vector drawing program. The standard Inscape file format is .svg. 
There you go, export to 2d graphic, open in Inkscape then save as .svg file. A bit clunky perhaps but it looks as if it works.
Inkscape is available here:- https://inkscape.org/en/
xy


----------



## rbland (21 Aug 2018)

I’m not an expert in image processing or anything but I believe you need an intermediate step in the method described above by xy mosian.

If you import the .tiff into inkscape then save, you’ll end up with an svg file which contains a bitmap i.e. the save function doesn’t convert the .tiff to a vector. To do this, once your .tiff is imported go to Path > Trace Bitmap. There are loads of settings in the dialog box but for a simple outline for cnc work ‘edge detection’ will probably be appropriate. This should give you a vector, then you can delete the old raster image from the file and save. 

Another thing to note is, when exporting the 2d outline from sketchup, set the camera to ‘parallel projection’ and use the ‘views’ toolbar to set the camera view directly above whatever outline you’ve drawn, and you will probably need to rescale the vector image in inkscape to get it to the correct size.

If you don’t want to save as svg regularly the easiest thing to do is to install the free trial of sketchup pro alongside the free version. Draw your items in the free version, then when you’re done, open them in the pro version, export and quit. You get something like 420 minutes of pro trial so it can last a while if you use it like that.


----------



## xy mosian (21 Aug 2018)

Thanks for that rbland, I clearly was not aware of all that.
xy


----------



## xy mosian (22 Aug 2018)

Hi again,
This thread has sparked discussions elsewhere. 
Today I recieved an email from a friend, Dave Richards, one time member hereabouts. Writer on the FineWoodworking Sketchup blog, Design Click Build, and all round decent chap. The upshopt is that Dave had heard of this question and has offerred this:- "There is CNC software from Vectric which will import SKP files directly. I hope that helps.".
I have looked at the Vetric site and find that 'Aspire' will import .SKP files directly.
https://www.vectric.com/products/aspire.html
This may be a solution to your problem, hopefully within the limits of the trial version.
As a matter of interest are you working towards cnc machinery or some other end? 2D or 3D?
xy, with thanks to Dave.


----------



## tsb (23 Aug 2018)

Thanks for your replies. I've eventually found an extension in the extension warehouse in sketchup. Not sure if it's any good but it has saved to a svg file. Hopefully will get it tested this weekend on a cnc. 
I've not got a cnc but at this moment I really only trying to learn the basics of cad design,from the beginning.


----------



## xy mosian (23 Aug 2018)

I hope it works well for you tsb  
xy


----------

